# Teeth



## JoshG (19 Apr 2010)

Hello, this is my first post.  I am planning on applying to the CF and have started to prepare my fitness.  I have one question though.  I have bad teeth(cavities, etc).  Is this going to cause me problems?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2010)

If your teeth are bad enough to cause you pain, discomfort or several trips to dental during training, there _may_ be a possibility that it could be a problem for enrollment.

Best to ask at the CFRC.

Edit to add from the CFP 154 (Medical Standards):

Dental Enrolment Standards
2. The review and evaluation of each member's dental health status must describe if there are any limitations which will adversely affect operational capability and / or preclude the member's ability to perform and function safely and efficiently in the military environment. Any case in which restrictions for recruit applicants are being considered due to dental conditions should be assessed by a dental officer (DO).

3. As a general guideline, the minimum dental standard for enrolment in the CF is considered to be a complement of natural or artificial teeth in sufficient number and occlusal relationship to allow for adequate mastication and communication functions.

4. The *partial absence of natural teeth and/or the carious and other defective conditions of those remaining which are within the scope of treatment of the average military dental facility will normally constitute acceptable dental fitness for enrolment* in the CF.


----------



## JoshG (19 Apr 2010)

Ok, thank you very much.  They don't cause me pain, I was just worried.  Once again, thank you!


----------



## gunnars (7 Jun 2010)

If you haven't done your medical or dental yet, I hope you have a decent health plan. I have many fillings due to an improper laying on calcium as a child and I was at my dentist so many times having forms completed. Fortunately my dentist was easy to schedule appointments with and I was able to pass the medical no prob!


----------



## navy92 (28 Sep 2010)

hey 

so i read what you said and I was wondering:

is there a dental check up or not? because like the other poster i took have teeth issues but they dont bother me. 

thank you


----------



## medicineman (28 Sep 2010)

During the enrollment medical, your dental hygeine is looked at generally - if you look like you have problems that need to be rectified prior to basic (ie - you'll spend more time on dental sick parade than in training), it'll be noted.  THe Recruit Medical Office then may give an unfavorable decision if your teeth are in bad shape.

MM


----------

